# Refried Beans



## Windows on Wash (Aug 30, 2011)

Gotta have the lard and bacon fat. The commercial stuff with the hydrogenated oil is crap compared to the real stuff. Grandma knew best with that big ole jar of bacon grease.


----------



## wooleybooger (Feb 23, 2019)

I use lard mostly and occasionally bacon grease but agree with some recipes when they advise "no bacon grease" because the taste is too strong. This is one.

BTW I used a 13" cast iron skillet to fry the beans in. It'll be later this morning before I have the strength to pick it up and finish cleaning it. :wink2:


----------



## Startingover (Apr 18, 2012)

I eat refried beans in a tortilla for lunch. But they’re canned. My nacho recipe also mixes refried beans in ground beef.

Someday I’ll try making my own

Thks


----------



## SeniorSitizen (Sep 10, 2012)

Startingover said:


> I eat refried beans in a tortilla for lunch. But they’re canned. My nacho recipe also mixes refried beans in ground beef.
> 
> Someday I’ll try making my own
> 
> Thks


 That's what the wife prepares for my lunch, dinner sometimes and i will even eat one for breakfast. She adds a little shredded cheddar and i've found i like about a tablespoon of sweet corn / burrito . 



She mentioned she has made re-fried beans but not on the scale of wooley.


----------



## wooleybooger (Feb 23, 2019)

SeniorSitizen said:


> That's what the wife prepares for my lunch, dinner sometimes and i will even eat one for breakfast. She adds a little shredded cheddar and i've found i like about a tablespoon of sweet corn / burrito .
> She mentioned she has made re-fried beans but not on the scale of wooley.


I'll often put shredded meat on a flour tortilla, add shredded cheese or pickled jalapenos and carrots, fold in half and cook, warmup and a griddle. You could put some shredded lettuce after and maybe diced tomato also. I'm making myself hungry here.


----------



## Colbyt (Jan 27, 2014)

Now I got the crave!


----------



## wooleybooger (Feb 23, 2019)

Colbyt said:


> Now I got the crave!


:vs_laugh: :vs_laugh: :vs_laugh:

I do too dang it.


----------



## Startingover (Apr 18, 2012)

Senior, yeah, protein and fiber. 

I tried hi fiber tortillas an low carb ones but dont like them. I like soft ones. Im careful enough with other foods so I just buy the ones I like.


----------



## SeniorSitizen (Sep 10, 2012)

Wife makes a good Re-fried Bean Dip i like.


----------



## wooleybooger (Feb 23, 2019)

SeniorSitizen said:


> Wife makes a good Re-fried Bean Dip i like.


Recipe please. :wink2:


----------



## SeniorSitizen (Sep 10, 2012)

wooleybooger said:


> Recipe please. :wink2:


 A very broad overview of how she often cooks. You'll know what to do.:smile:


Refried beans
velveeta cheese
picante sauce
onion
garlic


----------



## wooleybooger (Feb 23, 2019)

SeniorSitizen said:


> A very broad overview of how she often cooks. You'll know what to do.:smile:
> 
> 
> Refried beans
> ...


Absolutely know what to do just never thought about it. :biggrin2:


----------

